# Hello from Illinois, USA



## TrekRat (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm Kadee from Texas, stuck in Illinois temporarily.

I have just started my breeding program, which is primarily for feeders. I'll eventually (hopefully) have mice that other breeders want, and I'll be thrilled when/if that day comes. 

I'm trying to focus on dove in standard and satin coats, and I'd love to get some nice angora coats in as well. I'll also end up with some pink-eyed whites, which I'd be thrilled to have! I love PEW satin more than pretty much any other kind of mouse, lol. I am also going to work on umbrous mice, the diluted ones with argente and dove, in hopes of getting some nice ones with a defined dove stripe down the back like a (properly marked) hooded rat. It's not a standardized marking, not here at least, but maybe I could work on getting it that way or something. And if nothing else, I think it's super neat. 

I'm going to go look through all the picture threads now.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome, friend!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Another familiar face! Welcome! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------

